# I got glasses!



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh boy! I have ALWAYS had the most perfect vision. It was flawless. Over a bit of time I noticed the computer getting a bit fuzzy. I thought my eyes were dry so I got some vizine. Then I thought it was my computer screen ... then I thought there was something stuck in my eye! LOL 

I guess Im in a bit of denial needing glasses. It is horrible though, just hazy and I have to concentrate hard to read it. I have to rub my eyes all the time and look away because I think it's going to makes my eyes un-blurry. 

Does anyone wear glassed here? Do you get used to it? I really don't want to wear glasses but I would rather see! But it’s only if Im on the internet or reading that I need them, and to read something close up with small lettering.

But it sucks really bad so I got my eyes tested and I got temporary glasses until mine are made. The ones I have now I think (temporary) are too big. I have a small face but Im at least getting a new pair that are small and feel more comfortable wearing.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I wear contacts. I used to wear glasses but my vision is bad enough that I have to wear glasses all the time so I switched to contacts. You definately get used to them, but be careful where you put them when you take them off, lol. I messed up my glasses a lot when I wore them because I would set them in a chair while I read and would end up sitting on them lol. Or I would put them on the end table and put my book on top of them once I was finished reading. 

PS Thank you very much for the swordtail pictures! They are awesome!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldn't be seen dead in glasses. Only sunglasses. If my eyes got that bad then I'd where contacts.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I wear contacts.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I should wear glasses but mine give me a headache so I never wear them. *blah*


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I have glasses/contacts. I dont like wearing the glasses though because i get very paranoid with being able to see the rim of them. I shoudl upgrade ot glasses with huge lenses so it doesnt bother me. You should try for contacts though.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've worn glasses since I was about 6 or 7. I had good vision then I started seeing cross eyed and my vision was blurry all of the time. I told my mom and she put a hot rag on my eeyes just to make sure it wasn't swelling or whatever. But it got worse so I had to get glasses.

I tried contacts but it got to be a hassle and we didn't have the money to get anymore.

My word of advice, don't gets rims that stand out like a very bright color. I have black rims and they stand out a lot less.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have both contacts and glasses. I wear contacts at work because we have to have saftey glasses on. So I would have to either buy another pair of glasses that are Z87 approved or just ware my contacts and the free saftey glasses work provides. I wear my glasses occasionally on weekends. 

Glasses are not that bad Like I said many places of employment make you wear them even if you have perfect vision. That is actually to protect your eyes. 

Dont worry. Your pretty enough that I cant see glasses hurting your looks at all. My cousin actually bought glasses with clear lenses just because she looked better with glasses. 

If you feel funny wearing them. Just pretend their sunglasses. And eventually you do get to the point where when you dont wear them you go to push them up on your face even though they are not on. When you get senile like me you even look for them until someone tells you that you are already wearing them. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I wear glasses, i have for the past 5 years. I can see far distances without them, theyre basically for reading and when im on the computer...even though i wear them all the time lol. My eyes feel funny if i dont have them on. And personally I think i look better with than without them. When i first found out i needed them, I felt the same way you did, but i just got used to them. I could never wear contacts, just cant put my finger in my eye


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have horrible vision no joking or anything I'm considered legally blind when I don't have glasses on yeah it's pretty bad I mean I do see but to be considered leaglly blind you don't have to just see black. I don't wear contacts because I have really bad allergies in livin in Louisiana there's alot of stuff in the air that's bad for allergies so I can't wear them but I have to wear glasses when I drive so I wear regular glasses at night time and during the day I wear prescription Oakleys and I'll wear my Oakleys when I'm outside but most of the time I just don't wear my glasses just when have to I can see closeup fine like a book or computer but like a menu hanging on a wall is hard or impossible to read.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i wore glasses for like a week and got ride of them.... my eyesight is very good.....


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I have had glasses for about 6 years now, I probably should have got them earlier. My vision would be better now if I had them earlier, so you probably should get your eyes checked. 
I could never wear contacts, the idea that there is something in my eyes for the whole day is grossing me out.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wildtiger, you get headaches from your glasses because you are not used to them. When you go to the opto he tells you to not wear them the first day but to put them on in the morning right after you wake up. If the prescription is low you shouldnt have a problem but the higher you go the bigger the headache.

Doodles, getting glasses is no biggie at all. You can get rimless, titanium glasses if your prescription is low enough. or theres contacts. I cant get them in my eye but people swear they are great. That or as nobody mentioned LASIK eye surgery, more expensive but fixes your eyes. Since you only need them to read you wont have to wear them all the time. but trust me once you see, if you lose your glasses you will freak out. you feel blind and helpless


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I got them. They are very thin and small because my face is little so the guy said to try on the ones with a small frame. They aren't that bad and I only have to wear them if Im reading or on the computer. The best part is ai can see,lol. You don't really notice how blind you are until you get them. It is a huge difference. I guess some of you have had good luck and some of you bad luck with glasses, LOL. I sure was bummed at first.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol unlucy mate, i'm lucky i have 20/20 vision!


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

im guessing doodles is a girls name.... and all i have to say is "uhhhmmm... cough... cough... la la la la... uhhhhmm... CHICKS WITH GLASSES ARE HOT!!!!"

no joke... sooooo hot... as long as the style they pick out fits thier faces right...

so dont worry about it... it seldom detracts from your looks... and to me almost always improves them..


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> im guessing doodles is a girls name.... and all i have to say is "uhhhmmm... cough... cough... la la la la... uhhhhmm... CHICKS WITH GLASSES ARE HOT!!!!"


Yep, last time I checked I was a girl. Alright, thanks, you made me feel better, LOL.


----------

